# How to deal with Jehovah's Witnesses & Mormons that are street "witnessing"?



## CuriousNdenver (Jun 19, 2010)

I was reading another thread that mentioned Jehovah's Witnesses which prompted me to think further about a situation I run into regularly:

I am a part of a street ministry with a group of believers who go to public places to share our faith and give people God's word. We regularly run into one particular Jehovah's Witness, and several different Mormons who are out spreading their false lies. 

Though at the close of the evening, we have had several "theological" conversations with our JW friend, we usually avoid getting into discussions with him as it sidetracks us from our purpose in being there - to reach the lost by establishing conversations with people and sharing the gospel as the Holy Spirit leads us and opens doors.

(The mormons usually stay clear of us). 

I have seen the mormons approach people we have shared with in the past. 

I am curious about how to approach this? We pray that God will frustrate their evil plans and that people will not be deceived by their false teaching. Is there anything else we can do when they are right in our same area?

I am always aware that these cult members are sinners in need of a Savior, and they are probably not aware that they are putting false teaching out there, so not intentionally leading people astray. Yet - they are working directly AGAINST our Lord. They do not have the indwelling of the Holy Spirit and do not have the love of Christ in their lives or God's blessing on their so called "minnistry". 

We are to love the lost, but not to help them on their way or support their efforts. How can we do this effectively? Should we be more openly confronting their efforts to spread heresy? How can we love them and allow them to see the work of the Holy Spirit in our lives without helping on their way?


----------



## Jack K (Jun 19, 2010)

Oh, that sounds like a tough situation. Are the Mormons at least wearing white shirts and ties so people can tell them apart from you? I think I'd be quite concerned that people would confuse us with some of the cults. So in that particular situation I'd probably do what I could to distance myself from them, even if it meant not chatting with the cultists or witnessing to them.

I'll also remind you of this: In unbelievers' eyes you won't win points over the cults by being able to refute their bad theology. Rather, you'll stand out because you have the gospel and they don't. The message of God's grace in the cross of Christ is water to thirsty souls. And if you know it yourself, it'll also turn you into a winsome and loving person, unburdened by religious duty, who'll have a very different air about you than those others even as you both do street ministry.

Let them peddle their doctrines and harsh duties. You live and speak the gospel, and I think you'll be fine.


----------

